# Screw Size



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

What size are the screws on the backside of a Lionel 022 switch ?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Not 100% sure, but quick look at manuals has:

Part #022-88, #2 x 3/16" screw

TJ


----------



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

*Thank You*

I appreciate your efforts.


----------

